# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  I'm interested to know...

## mel_noah

I'm doing a spin off of another thread. http://delicategeniusblog.com/?p=552
I want to know, which direction did you first see her spin? Was it clockwise or counter clockwise? And could you change her spinning? 

I'll post mine after a few posts their results. I don't want to influence the results one way or the other.

----------


## Abra

Usually it's counter-clockwise. Today, it's clockwise. I can change it easily, because I know the trick behind the figure.

----------


## caz457

I see her spin clockwise. And no, I can't change what direction she spins.

Edit: I can make her change direction now.

----------


## nitsuJ

she started out counter clock wise but as soon as she got half way turned around i could see it both ways

----------


## Maeni

Clockwise.

And after insane amounts of trying everything I could possibly do, combined with practice, I found a way.

I covered her upper body with one hand (everything over hips),
covered anything below the knees with the other hand.

Then I started by trying to ignore the going around, and just make it look 2d. I finally made it look like the leg was just swinging back and forth, then I could just choose with way around it should be going. 

Then I tried to slowly reveal more of the body.... I got clockwise whooped again.

Oh sh-! Just now, I was able to view the full body rotating counter clockwise. 
Go me!

----------


## Misbijoux

Clockwise.

I was able to turn her direction after focusing on it for a couple of seconds.

----------


## mel_noah

What's interesting is that the majority of the people first see her spinning clockwise... I saw her first spinning counter-clockwise, and do every time I first look at her. I can then make her change at will, but every time I initially look at her I see her spinning counter-clockwise first. What is it supposed to mean?

----------


## Misbijoux

> I can then make her change at will, but every time I initially look at her I see her spinning counter-clockwise first. What is it supposed to mean?



Well, it says on there that those who initially see her spinning clockwise use more of the ride side of their brain. So, I guess you use your left side of the brain more.

----------


## mel_noah

> Well, it says on there that those who initially see her spinning clockwise use more of the ride side of their brain. So, I guess you use your left side of the brain more.



So I use the left side of my brain more? What exactly does that say about me?

----------


## Shift

Counter-clockwise. I've been trying to get her to go the other way and I just got a terrible headache. Wowza! I'll keep trying after it goes away, though. I tried to treat it like I treat dream control, which is apparently not the way to go about that  ::tongue:: 

************
Ok I got her to switch direction. I had my mom come and look too, and she figured out that watching the shadow of the dancers feet and viewing it like a pendulum is a fast way to get her to switch. You have to track the shadow of the foot as it dips below the image in the direction you want her to turn. What a crazy trick! My mom even got herself to see the woman spinning back and forth like a pendulum, and not all the way around. I kept asking her, "But don't you see her back now, don't you see her back turned to you???" and she said that she couldn't, until she looked away and looked back and the woman was spinning again. WEIRD!

----------


## Maeni

Yeah, that's exactly what I used too, when I blocked out everthing else then the hip area. When you got it at the pendulum 'stage', it's really easy to just poke it in the direction you want it to turn. 

This sort of thing is actually really cool  :vicious:

----------


## Shift

> Yeah, that's exactly what I used too, when I blocked out everthing else then the hip area. When you got it at the pendulum 'stage', it's really easy to just poke it in the direction you want it to turn. 
> 
> This sort of thing is actually really cool



Haha yea I'm fascinated, when the headache subsides I'm going to play more lol

----------


## catherine_9275

I see her anticlockwise.  Always have!  I cannot change her at all and have never been able to.  I seriously don't understand how you can possibly see clockwise. Meh maybe it's just me  :Oops:

----------


## Barbizzle

counter clock wise first.

----------


## Brandon Heat

Clockwise, and I am having the hardest time trying to get her to change directions.

----------


## John11

She's just turning half way each direction  :tongue2: .  That's only because I've seen it so many times though.  It was counter clockwise when I looked at it initially.

----------


## dajo

Clockwise at first, couldn't change. 

Then I read:





> Clockwise.
> And after insane amounts of trying everything I could possibly do, combined with practice, I found a way.
> 
> I covered her upper body with one hand (everything over hips),
> covered anything below the knees with the other hand.
> 
> Then I started by trying to ignore the going around, and just make it look 2d. I finally made it look like the leg was just swinging back and forth, then I could just choose with way around it should be going. 
> 
> Then I tried to slowly reveal more of the body.... I got clockwise whooped again.
> ...



just briefly covered the top and bottom with my left hand and holy shit: counter-clockwise, even without really trying. I got to experiment more with that, awesome!!

EDIT:

Wow!! I'm amazed. I came to think that it was a trick and that it just changes once in a while, because it just felt it did. Then I tried: 





> I had my mom come and look too, and she figured out that watching the shadow of the dancers feet and viewing it like a pendulum is a fast way to get her to switch.



And got it to work. Only if I focus really hard (my eyes are twitching a little) but I managed to swich really fast. Looks really funny...  ::D:  I got to try more! Thanks for that link, amazing!

EDIT2:

Improved my switching.  ::D:  

I have been reading up a little on the brain over the last months 
have been intentionally trying to practice thinking with my right side. 

uses feeling, 
“big picture” oriented
imagination rules
symbols and images
present and future
philosophy & religion
can “get it” (i.e. meaning)
believes
appreciates
spatial perception
knows object function
fantasy based
presents possibilities
impetuous
risk taking

I believe that this side is what connects us to "the universe". 
And I have been using the left side a lot, wanted just to improve the other. 

So I'm happy to see that I started seeing it turn clockwise, since it seems 
to mean I first used my right side. 

I think the right side is what makes us human, as for the left side is what makes us 
logical beings. But that is just my thinking, I am not a neurologist. But it is a pretty 
fascinating field to get into, I must say!

I don't seem to be able to NOT change them anymore.

----------


## Box77

clockwise when I see her first. with a little effort (yet) spin changes.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

So far I've made her change....7 - 9 times. I don't know any rick to make her change; I just look at her and kind of focus. I was even looking away a couple of times and she changed! I LOVE this test. I've done this before, but I can't really tell you which way I saw her first. Sometimes it one way, sometimes it's another.

----------


## Edo

I first saw her turn clockwise, and I couldn't change it.
Then I started reading what's underneath and suddenly she was turning counter-clockwise.
Now she seems to change randomly.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

I finally can change the direction  ::D:  (dancedir==R;showdance(R))  :tongue2:

----------


## theSheep

I believe in this left-right brain thingy (art on one, logic on the other), but I don't think that the direction of the spinning woman can tell you which brain your oriented. I mean considering they didn't say how it made sense (no scientific evidence provided !!)

I saw it spinning clockwise mostly, but it changed pretty often... here's my self eval:

----------


## Box77

> ...I don't think that the direction of the spinning woman can tell you which brain your oriented...



I was thinking about how can you tell (in a cientific way) which brain works according to the direction of the spinning? They say: if clockwise then right and if anti-clockwise then left. But why!?

----------


## Box77

Now I can see her spins in the direction I want.

----------


## theSheep

> I was thinking about how can you tell (in a cientific way) which brain works according to the direction of the spinning? They say: if clockwise then right and if anti-clockwise then left. But why!?



Yeah that's what I meant. I think it's just a bunch of bull... You can't just let some crazy woman tell you who you are!

I do believe in the rightside/leftside brain activities though as I stated above

----------


## Zhaylin

I can only see her spin clockwise.  Sometimes she jitters a little though.  
My hubby swears that is a person stares at a regular clock long enough, it seems as if the arms jump back in time for a second.  That's what the jitter of the dancer is like...

----------


## Paradox-db3

I first saw her spin counter clockwise.  It took some time and effort to see her spin the other direction.  Once she was spinning clockwise, I could easily see her spin counter clockwise again if I wanted.

----------

